# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  New Matter's extremely cool Promo Video

## Eddie

Wow, this is a bit edgy, but I think extremely effective and most of all, hilarious!  Check out New Matter's new promo video:

'A Brief History of Making Shit'

----------


## Feign

... I feel like I just watched a Monty Python skit.  Good stuff (though clearly this was just a fun round of goofing off rather than a TV quality ad)

----------


## JMK

I think they hope this thing goes viral, in turn providing them with a bunch of free advertising.  Great video, and it probably will go viral.

----------

